# The scariest thing...LONG



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

I was at the mall the other day with DD, and she was having a meltdown because I would not give her a quarter for candy. As I was reasoning with her, this perfectly normal looking man came over and said'' You should give her what she wants, because any minute she could be taken from you''. Of course, I grabbed DD and walked away. Next we go to Target, where I wrestle DD into a cart. We are shopping, and she is doing the ''Why, why why'' thing. I finally reply, after answering many questions, ''I don't need to give an explaination for things ALL the time!'' This same creepy freak pops out from the aisle in front of us and says ''Yes you do, because she could be kidnapped tomorrow, and you will wish you did''. That was it. I roughly pushed past him, going to the checkout, where I reported him. The clerk called over the manager, who notified security. They told me this guy had been in there every day for the last two weeks, but they did'nt do anything because he had'nt bothered anyone. We debated the merits of calling the police, but decided against it because it was his word against mine, and right or wrong, he was a 50-something guy in a suit, and I was a heavily tattooed chick in a t-shirt. So after giving security a report, I went out to the car to leave. I put the stuff in the trunk, and strapped DD in the car, locking the door before opening mine. I look behind us, and two cars down is the SAME scary freak watching us. At this point, I have had it. I double checked the door locks, set the car alarm, put my gun in the holster(yes, I have a gun, yes I carry, but it is perfectly legal, for work, and I don't carry when I have my kids, so don't flame please) and marched over to him. I made sure that just a bit of the gun showed under my jacket, and calmly told him that if he continued to harrass and stalk me we where going to have a big problem. He eyed me, and the gun, and nodded. I jumped in the car and took off, and promptly drove for and hour or more all over town to be sure we were'nt followed. Once again, I understand not all of you would have done what I did, but I did it and don't want any flames. I just wanted to share my story, since I am still terrified about it.


----------



## Asher (Aug 21, 2004)

Omgosh! That is very scary! Sounds like he is off his rocker. I wonder if maybe he had a child kidnapped at some point or if he's just a nut ball. Scary, either way!


----------



## MisaGoat (Jul 10, 2006)

I would definitely be freaked out.

That is the strangest series of events I have heard. I would have probably called the police. Especially after he followed you to your car. Creepy.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

Holy crap. You have more guts than me, woman. That is some seriously scary and disturbing stuff. I'm glad you are safe, but I would be a mess thinking about that person lurking somewhere.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh how scary! I probably would have reported him to the police at that point! I'm glad you are all okay though...


----------



## bremen (Feb 12, 2005)

how terrifying! i am shaky just from reading it!


----------



## JennaW (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm sorry you had to experience that and you felt like the security did not take you seriously because of your tatoos, how insulting.

I hate to be alarming but since he followed you from one store to the other, is it possible he took your license plate information and might try to seek you out again? He seems like a total creep.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I got goosebumps reading that.


----------



## Porcelain Interior (Feb 8, 2008)

You should've done the police report.

And I don't blame you ONE bit for showing him you meant business.

What a creep!


----------



## momtokea (Oct 27, 2005)

This is very scary and disturbing. I'm glad you are okay and I think you did the right thing scaring him off like that and driving around so he can't follow you and find out where you live!!

Please report him to the police, and give a full description. I say this because just over a month ago a mom on our local homeschool group was followed out of a park by a creepy guy. TWO days later a little girl went missing, she was found later, alive, but had been sexually assaulted. They caught the guy and IT WAS THE SAME GUY WHO HAD FOLLOWED THE HOMESCHOOL MOM AND KIDS OUT OF THE PARK.

This guy is out to get a little girl and he won't stop until he does. Please report this before something happens to an innocent little girl!


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

I understand what you guys mean about the police report. I am sure Target did one, so I am going to get a copy of thiers and do a police report. Also, it is possible that he got the plate, but I have warned my kids and nieghbors, and we are keeping a lookout.


----------



## EyesOfTheWorld (Apr 20, 2004)

Oh my God!!!

















I am so sorry. That is so, so scary. Holy crap. And in that area? I mean, it isn't heaven but it just isn't DC, you know? Wow. I am so glad you and Raina were ok!! There are some creepy, creepy people around.

You have balls.







You know I'm not a gun fan but I sure am glad you had it around that day.

I really hope Target did file a report and if you see him again I'd call the police ASAP. I'd also make sure the older kids know what he looks like, so they can run the other way if they are outside or at school.
Also, don't let your (gorgeous) appearance stop you from calling the cops on anyone. You are just as much a member of the community as anyone else and anyone worth their badge knows it!

On a totally personal note, send me a PM or call me again because I can't find your new number and yours didn't show up for some reason when you called.


----------



## pauletoy (Aug 26, 2007)

Wow, that is terrible. I am glad you are ok.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

I made sure the other kids knew right away, and like I said, I am going to do the report thing. I just tried to call and it went right to voicemail, but I;ll PM you with the number now. Thanks to everyone for your support.


----------



## bmcneal (Nov 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 
I hate to be alarming but since he followed you from one store to the other, is it possible he took your license plate information and might try to seek you out again? He seems like a total creep.

That's *exactly* what I was just thinking. And would be worrying about it from then on...


----------



## MoonWillow (May 24, 2006)

OMG!!!

That is the scariest thing I've heard in a long time.

I am SO glad that you guys are ok.


----------



## zoe196 (Mar 20, 2007)

geez mama, how scary. It does sound like he is lurking around with bad intentions and that the interaction he had with you could be a prelude to an attempt at kidnapping a child. I, too think you should file a police report and I think you did the right thing by being tough-- I just worry for the mama's who aren't tough and don't have a weapon. I got goosebumps all over me reading this thread.

Zoe, mama to Thomas 1/06


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

:


----------



## A Mom's Love (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow, glad you're ok!


----------



## j_p_i (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow... how frightening!! I'm glad you are okay, and I'd follow through with the report as you mentioned.


----------



## Violet2 (Apr 26, 2007)

You did a good job momma bear!

V


----------



## Heavenly (Nov 21, 2001)

Please do file a report! When my son was 2.5 years old someone attempted to take him from a library playgroup. I was scared to file a report because I thought maybe I was overreacting (I was trying to justify, like maybe the guy had though DS was lost or something but I KNEW that wasn't the truth). Anyways I did call and make the report and they found the guy. They weren't able to do anything because technically "nothing happened," but they did run him out of town. I think you reacted the right and I think you should now follow it up with the report.


----------



## kriket (Nov 25, 2007)

screw the gun! I'm surprised your didn't slug him! I would have been drug in for assault after the 2nd creepy comment!








sorry mama.


----------



## cycle (Nov 18, 2004)

Wow, very scary. Good for you for approaching him in the parking lot! You had much more restraint in the store than I would have though. I'm pissed at Target for not making a bigger deal out of it, they should have immediately called the police and the guy should have been restrained and not been able to follow you out to your car. Be careful, hopefully since you looked him in the eye and he knows you know very clearly what he looks like he won't bother you again, but I worry about others.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

Oh good lord I wanted to. Had it not been for the fact that I was afraid DD or another LO would see it, my husband would be posting here telling this story and asking if anyone could spare some money for bail, and if you guys could be character witnesses.


----------



## MOMYS (Nov 5, 2008)

Good for you! What a very, very scary thing to have happened! Please be careful and very alert!


----------



## WinterWillow (Apr 17, 2005)

How Scary!!! but you were awesome







. I would of done the same thing. I could not allow a person like that to harrass and follow me especially when it had to do with my child and get away with it.


----------



## Ks Mama (Aug 22, 2006)

Report that to the police. I'm sure Target has him on the cameras.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Did you get his license plate #?

I'd definitely report it to the police!!


----------



## milosmomma (May 9, 2007)

Wow, how scary!!!!







:

You did good Mama!!!!


----------



## dinan6 (Aug 30, 2008)

Ok, that is very scary...I read your post in Tribe areas...we go to that mall so that terrifies me... I think you handled it very well....


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! I got goosebumps on my skin just reading that. He's definitely not up to anything good. You were very strong in a very scary situation.









You're doing the best thing for other kids in the area by following up with a report. Stay strong mama.


----------



## ceeveg (Oct 25, 2008)

That is too scary! I am so glad you're safe!!

Cee







:


----------



## MCR (Nov 20, 2001)

Holy crap, I'd be a gibbering idiot if that happened. Good for you mama, keep those kids safe.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

im with the pp that said she would have slugged him... except i have no mercy what so ever and would have kicked his man parts up to eyeballs.

i agree file a report.. that guy is bat sh!t crazy.. more so than your average whacko since he pretty much told you he was trying to kidnap your kid.

o and i think i <3 you husband.. i'd be a character witness!

not to add to the trauma.. but.. like someone else said about the license plate.. was that the first day you had seen him? i only ask b/c it is odd that he followed you and talked to you.. usually its one or the other...


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JennaW* 

I hate to be alarming but since he followed you from one store to the other, is it possible he took your license plate information and might try to seek you out again? He seems like a total creep.

I had the same awful thought too.

Please be safe mama. Be extra vigilant at home. I don't know if your daughter goes to daycare or a babysitter but I would be alerting them as well. We don't know if this creep has been scoping your DD out for a while.


----------



## 1littlebit (Jun 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BookGoddess* 
I had the same awful thought too.

Please be safe mama. Be extra vigilant at home. I don't know if your daughter goes to daycare or a babysitter but I would be alerting them as well. We don't know if this creep has been scoping your DD out for a while.









this is what i was thinking. your average creepy dude doesn't generally follow you from place to place ... and stalkers usually take awhile (if ever) to talk to whomever he is stalking (or in this case her mother) so i am a little concerned he may have been stalking you dd prior to you seeing him. obviously he may just be a nut who followed you to target... but he may not be.


----------



## IloveAllMyBabies (Nov 1, 2008)

OMG that totally had me freaked out i would have callied the police cause he acts like a guy who will/might try and kidnapp a kid or has ur plate number

i would say keep ur little girl close to u for a while dont let ur guard down


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

This is very scary, I also agree that this person should be reported and asap. This seems above and beyond the regular creepy guy at the mall, he seems like a full blown stalker. I would also be concerned about him having a plate#, the guy sounds like a freaking whack job. I also don't like the sounds of him hanging in the Target every day for 2 weeks, it sounds like he is scoping for a child to take from a frazzled mom or something. I am speaking from having a crazy freak who really scared me about 8 years ago, the guy would come into the bar I worked at and would do nothing but stare and say weird stuff to me, I always had someone walk me to my car when I'd leave. I told DH about it and then didn't see the guy for awhile. One night he was at a different bar and DH was with me, when we left the crazy dude followed me out, DH stopped to talk to a friend. I jumped in our car and locked the door, and he came up to the car trying to talk to me knocking on the window. DH came unglued and told him if he EVER spoke to me again he would f-ing kill him. I have never heard DH say anything like that ever and I truly believe he would have.

*side note* this guy had been a counselor at our local HS and had been run out of town for objectionable behavior toward female students, I found this all out after my experiences. He is still in education, freaky.

Just please contact the police with a description, this guy sounds very dangerous. You did awesome with the situation though.


----------



## kay4 (Nov 30, 2004)

How scary!!


----------



## angelachristin (Apr 13, 2007)

Your reaction was AWESOMELY perfect, the best thing you could have done.


----------



## BohoMama (Jun 26, 2003)

You did great, mama!

Now I can recommend a book that will, hopefully, put your mind at ease and help you prepare to react correctly if any other evil freak pops out on you (which, fortunately, is not very likely.)

*Protecting the Gift* by Gavin de Becker. I learned about it here on MDC and think all parents should read it and share its insights with their children - in age appropriate ways, of course. It is not a work that aims to scare us but to empower us.

Good luck and blessings to you!


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm seriously creeped out now. I'm glad y'all got out of there safely!


----------



## ellemnop (May 10, 2008)

So scary! Glad you're alright and that you'll be filing a report.

Take care,
El


----------



## soccermama (Jul 2, 2008)

Wow! That is very disturbing - I would've totally freaked out too but done whatever possibly to get that guy away from me and my kid! Good work, mama! You totally did the right thing!


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1littlebit* 
this is what i was thinking. your average creepy dude doesn't generally follow you from place to place ... and stalkers usually take awhile (if ever) to talk to whomever he is stalking (or in this case her mother) so i am a little concerned he may have been stalking you dd prior to you seeing him. obviously he may just be a nut who followed you to target... but he may not be.









Yes, YES! Please, please file a report with the police. As a previous poster mentioned I can almost guarantee your local Target has cameras and captured the guy talking to you at least once, especially if one of those instances you were by the register (cameras are always there for sure). Also, if he harasses someone else and there's already a police report it will give the police more ammunition to do something about it. You never know, by filing a report you may prevent him from seriously hurting someone else.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

To answer a few of the Q's, no, we don't do daycare. Either hubby or I are home 24-7. I posted a note on all the mailboxes in my neighborhood with the guys' stats and such last night, and Monday when I am off it is straight to the Target and the cops. Thanks.


----------



## lindberg99 (Apr 23, 2003)

Can you get different license plates for your car??

Although one time I was being followed by some nut job on the freeway. I had my 18 mo in the car with me and I was so afraid he was going to run me off the road! He finally took off before I got to the police station (I was on the phone with 911 and they were telling me how to get to the cops). I asked the police about the license plate and they said they didn't think there was any way he could trace my car.

But I don't know, this was just some random guy on the freeway, I'd be more nervous if I were you because that guy was following you around and making threats and insinuations of child abduction. I think I'd change my plates if I were you.


----------



## tatangel19 (Sep 16, 2006)

I can't go into detail, but I can't change them. Thank you for the info though, and short of him being law enforcement or such, no, I don't think he can either.


----------



## dantesmama (May 14, 2006)

Wow, that's so scary. I'm so glad you had the presence of mind to handle the situation as well as you did! Definitely, definitely file a police report. There may be more to that guy than you know. When my sister and I were teenagers, we were in the library and I noticed a guy (doing something inappropriate) in the young-adult section. The police were called, and it turned out this guy had a warrant out for his arrest. When the police searched his car, they found a bag of ponytails (like when you donate to Locks of Love) and a book on talking to children about sex, among other things.







:







:







: Suspicious people need to be reported ASAP.


----------



## ~Boudicca~ (Sep 7, 2005)

Holy crap! That is so scary!

I am so glad you are both ok! And you have some seriously big [email protected]$ for handling that as well as you did. Well done.


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

My instincts are ALL OVER this one, mama. My hair is literally standing on end. You *need* to report this guy, seriously.


----------



## Fuamami (Mar 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatangel19* 
I can't go into detail, but I can't change them. Thank you for the info though, and short of him being law enforcement or such, no, I don't think he can either.

That is super icky!

Honestly, though, I bet your reaction scared him off for good. People looking for victims are looking for victims, and you made it clear that you were not one.


----------



## Jezzy (Sep 20, 2006)

Yikes! That was freaky!


----------



## ewe+lamb (Jul 20, 2004)

OMG - that is freaky, I definitely second/third ..... the police report recommendations and also the book recommendation of Protecting the Gift - good on you for protecting your family


----------



## bodhicitta3 (Jun 19, 2006)

that must have been really scary mama!
(((HUGS)))


----------



## BunnySlippers (Oct 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatangel19* 
To answer a few of the Q's, no, we don't do daycare. Either hubby or I are home 24-7. I posted a note on all the mailboxes in my neighborhood with the guys' stats and such last night, and Monday when I am off it is straight to the Target and the cops. Thanks.

Im glad to read this. You are probably protecting many lives by your acting on this.


----------



## Tilia (Nov 18, 2006)

Wow, I am so sorry you had to go through that. How scary!


----------



## Oriole (May 4, 2007)

BIG hugs, how scary.


----------



## bigeyes (Apr 5, 2007)

File a report. I would _not_ count on Target to file one.

That is just creepy. Before I had my kids, I had a man follow me from store to store in a mall and out to my car back when I had my stalker and was carrying my gun. I did something similar to what you did and he backed off _in a hurry._

I can't even begin to think what I would do if someone threatened one of my kids or followed us. And _twice?_







: What a terrible day, mamma.


----------



## riversong (Aug 11, 2005)

Dang, mama. How scary. And how awesome that you stood up to him and showed him you meant business. And that you're calling the cops and Target.


----------



## puddle (Aug 30, 2007)

Wow... you rock, mama!!

I hope you update after you talk to Target & the cops.


----------



## Draupadi (Jul 19, 2007)

Wow.
I'm glad you and your DC are both fine.
Please make sure you file a report with the police just in case.


----------



## galincognito (Nov 23, 2007)

i can't even begin to imagine how scary that all must have been!!!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

I think its really, really important for the cops to talk to him and know who he is...just in case any child goes missing, they will know who he is. Also, if he harrasses anyone else, they will see it as a pattern. It should be on file, just so they know.


----------



## CheapPearls (Aug 7, 2007)

Holy bejeebies!! That is super scary. I'm glad you are going to the police.

I told DH about this and he just says "And that is why I want you to carry a gun." I can see his point.


----------



## Freedom~Mama (Apr 6, 2008)

OMG that is soo scary. I am so glad you both are okay. What a horrible and creepy thing to go through.


----------



## pastelsummer (Jun 4, 2008)

ooohhh i would have called the cops when i realized he was still following me! scary!


----------



## Mizelenius (Mar 22, 2003)

I am so anti-gun , but man, when you said you showed him yours . . .I felt a wave of relief. How horrible.


----------



## CheapPearls (Aug 7, 2007)

Update?


----------



## amrijane128 (Jan 6, 2007)

Wow, that's truly terrifying. So sorry this happened to you.


----------



## maryottk (Nov 26, 2008)

how creepy

my son and I go there often during the week for him to burn off energy since we live in a tiny apt...

now thats ruined







:


----------



## andreac (Jul 13, 2003)

Wow, that is scary! Any updates?


----------



## momoftworedheads (Mar 6, 2003)

I would definitely do a Police Report. How scary. You are one strong mama and I hope that you do not see this guy again. Take care!

Jen


----------



## laohaire (Nov 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *maryottk* 
how creepy

my son and I go there often during the week for him to burn off energy since we live in a tiny apt...

now thats ruined







:

Why? Do you go to the same Target as the OP does?


----------



## AllisonK (Feb 18, 2005)

Scary!


----------



## AnnaBananaBelle (May 28, 2008)

Wow, that is so scary, glad you are OK, and you are filing a report. We live in PWC too, creepy.


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm aggressive personally. Here, you can't pack with or without a license unless it's hunting or a firing range (and only with a license and outdoor's card - very strict rules here in Canada). I'd would have gone nose to nose with him too personally. No one intimidates me ever. *Hubbs actually gets mad at me* for things like this because I'm very much the rush right in and do my business type of gal. Especially when it comes to my children (blood is always thicker than water as the saying goes).

I've been a victim (child victim) once before, I'll never let another person make me one ever again. I, however, don't suggest being this aggressive if you don't have background knowledge (self defense for example, like I do) to defend yourself. It is dangerous and I really shouldn't do stuff like that but I get into this frame of mind about it and can't help myself at times. Thankfully, I haven't had to be aggressive like this since I was about 17 or 18 when two guys had a fist fight in the middle of a mall where we were witnesses. My mom must have shouted at me for forever afterward (knee jerk reaction to what I did) because I casually stepped between the two guys (and they both had a good 50 to 70 lbs on me) and separated them before security had a chance to get there.

I don't condone violence for violence but in some situations there is no choice but to defend yourself at any cost.

ETA: I'm verbally aggressive in situations where I see stupid stuff like you described. I'll go up one side and down the other verbally if I see stuff like that happen at a distance. It drives him nuts.


----------



## maryottk (Nov 26, 2008)

I do

and with santa there my lil one was having a blast at the semi daily visits


----------



## mytwogirls (Jan 3, 2008)

Mama great job! I think you reacted perfectly!


----------



## RadUnschooler (Jan 23, 2008)

WOW..you are awesome! I am so glad your okay. I read my husband your post and he asked what kind of idiot is going to advertise he's going to kidnap a kid?
I don't know..do they?


----------



## momo7 (Apr 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tatangel19* 
I was at the mall the other day with DD, and she was having a meltdown because I would not give her a quarter for candy. As I was reasoning with her, this perfectly normal looking man came over and said'' You should give her what she wants, because any minute she could be taken from you''. Of course, I grabbed DD and walked away. Next we go to Target, where I wrestle DD into a cart. We are shopping, and she is doing the ''Why, why why'' thing. I finally reply, after answering many questions, ''I don't need to give an explaination for things ALL the time!'' This same creepy freak pops out from the aisle in front of us and says ''Yes you do, because she could be kidnapped tomorrow, and you will wish you did''. That was it. I roughly pushed past him, going to the checkout, where I reported him. The clerk called over the manager, who notified security. They told me this guy had been in there every day for the last two weeks, but they did'nt do anything because he had'nt bothered anyone. We debated the merits of calling the police, but decided against it because it was his word against mine, and right or wrong, he was a 50-something guy in a suit, and I was a heavily tattooed chick in a t-shirt. So after giving security a report, I went out to the car to leave. I put the stuff in the trunk, and strapped DD in the car, locking the door before opening mine. I look behind us, and two cars down is the SAME scary freak watching us. At this point, I have had it. I double checked the door locks, set the car alarm, put my gun in the holster(yes, I have a gun, yes I carry, but it is perfectly legal, for work, and I don't carry when I have my kids, so don't flame please) and marched over to him. I made sure that just a bit of the gun showed under my jacket, and calmly told him that if he continued to harrass and stalk me we where going to have a big problem. He eyed me, and the gun, and nodded. I jumped in the car and took off, and promptly drove for and hour or more all over town to be sure we were'nt followed. Once again, I understand not all of you would have done what I did, but I did it and don't want any flames. I just wanted to share my story, since I am still terrified about it.









Holy freaking crap! that would have scared me to pieces. You did exactly what YOU should have done. I don't know even what to say to this post except .....holy freaking crap. Maybe I would have got his license plate # and given to the police? I don't know, but stuff like that....just creeps me out so much. It makes me paranoid. I am NOT a paranoid person but damn that would do it.......are you ok? I mean you must have gottten home and just







:. You've got a cool head on you to be able to think so quickly and be able to confront him like that.....I think I would have done the same thing. Scary. So freaking scary. Damn, damn, damn.


----------



## kirei (Dec 2, 2004)

WOW! That is so scary! I am very impressed with how you handled the sitaution. You're my hero.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *RadUnschooler* 
WOW..you are awesome! I am so glad your okay. I read my husband your post and he asked what kind of idiot is going to advertise he's going to kidnap a kid?
I don't know..do they?

I would certainly believe that someone who is capable of kidnapping a child, would maybe consider it logical to "warn" this mom about how he feels she should treat her child, and then feel jusitified in kidnapping the child. I wouldn't be entirely surprised.

Creepy.........







:


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Fierce warrior mama! You rock!

I wonder if this guy's thing is kids or picking on women where they seem the most vulnerable. He maybe gets his jollies from making women upset for their children out in public. I bet no one has ever threatened him with a gun before. Hopefully, this will set him back.

I'm glad you are reporting this incident. Document document document when it comes to something like this.


----------



## BookGoddess (Nov 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RadUnschooler* 
WOW..you are awesome! I am so glad your okay. I read my husband your post and he asked what kind of idiot is going to advertise he's going to kidnap a kid?
I don't know..do they?

In Protecting the Gift, which is a great book to read, author Gavin De Becker talks about how predators test parents to see their reactions. Perhaps this fellow was doing something like that though his attempts are pretty clumsy.


----------



## Ruthie's momma (May 2, 2008)

OMG!!! I have tears running down my face...that must have been terrifying!!! You are one brave woman...


----------



## Deer Hunter (Sep 26, 2008)

OMG OMG oMG oMG! I know i'm working on controling my rage, but rage control goes out the window when I feel threatened no matter what anyone thinks. If it makes me seem insane, who gives a crap. I'll do whatever the heck it takes

You did handle yourself better than I did, as I would have scream so many insults right there as loud as I could hoping to attract attention and set him straight. Let's say that Jesus Christ would have gone in my back pocket along with the What Would Jesus Do saying. I'd probably even fight him--yes, right in front of my child. Flame me if you want, but I'll do whatever it takes to protect the ones I love, even if I have to get physical. I don't believe in diplomacy when I'm feeling threatened. I'm acting on instinct! I also would have gotten on my cell and called the police. Because I'm blind, I'd want to attract as much attention as possible so someone could see and give me a description. And believe me, the way that I yell would attract attention. i"d like to get witnesses so it would not be just my word against his. I don't do this too often, but I'd use my blindness as leverage. He'd look really bad for picking on or threatening a blind woman with a child. And I'd want it to seem that way. He is already lower than low for what he did, and I'd just want to add to it to hopefully get that freak off the streets, so someone else would not be his next victim. Let's just say his suit would be torn, his eyes poked out, and his face scarred just to name a few. Nobody will mess with my and especiall my child or any child in my care for that matter. I'd even jump in and fight if i saw another mother in danger. Yes I would. And if you are wondering if blind people can fight, yes they can and can do a darn good job. I can't tell you how many fights I got into as a kid. I also took a self defense class for blind people and then turned around to mentor it after graduating from it.

OOOOOO! What a freak that guy is! God! I can't believe that happened to you. i'm so sorry. I hope something that scary NEVER and I mean NEVER happens to me. I will keep you in my prayers tonight. I feel so bad.

Edited to add that I'd still be a Christian serving Jehovah God, even if I defended myself. There is NOTHING against that in the Bible.


----------



## prettypixels (Apr 13, 2006)

You rock. I think what you did was perfectly appropriate! That is super scary!


----------



## Anglyn (Oct 25, 2004)

any update yet?


----------

